# An Arminian and Calvinist Poetic Spar



## Jon 316 (Feb 26, 2009)

I originally found this in an article by Sam Storms

This radical difference of opinion concerning the doctrine of election and predestination is illustrated beautifully (and humorously) in a poem which appeared in The Continental Journal, March 11, 1779. It was entitled “On Predestination.” 


“If all things succeed as already agreed, 

And immutable impulses rule us; 

To preach and to pray, is but time thrown away, 

And our teachers do nothing but fool us. 



If we’re driven by fate, either this way or that, 

As the carman whips up his horses, 

Then no man can stray --- all go the right way, 

As the stars that are fix’d in their courses. 



But if by free will, we can go or stand still, 

As best suits the present occasion; 

Then fill up the glass, and confirm him an ass 

That depends upon Predestination.” 



Two weeks later an answer appeared in the same newspaper. 



“If an all perfect mind rules over mankind, 

With infinite wisdom and power; 

Sure he may decree, and yet the will be free, 

The deeds and events of each hour. 



If scripture affirms in the plainest of terms, 

The doctrine of Predestination; 

We ought to believe it, and humbly receive it, 

As a truth of divine revelation. 



If all things advance with the force of mere chance, 

Or by human free will are directed; 

To preach and to pray, will be time thrown away, 

Our teachers may be well rejected. 



If men are deprav’d, and to vice so enslav’d, 

That the heart chuses nothing but evil; 

Then who goes on still by his own corrupt will, 

Is driving post haste to the devil. 



Then let human pride and vain cavil subside, 

It is plain to a full demonstration, 

That he’s a wild ass, who over his glass, 

Dares ridicule Predestination.” 



[Both of these poems are quoted by Charles W. Akers, “Calvinism and the American Revolution,” in The Heritage of John Calvin: Lectures, ed. John H. Bratt (Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 1973), pp. 170-171.]


----------



## charliejunfan (Feb 26, 2009)

Rofl!


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 26, 2009)

Can you say..."Smackdown!"


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 27, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> Can you say..."Smackdown!"



lol!


----------



## Quickened (Feb 27, 2009)

heh heh that was pretty good!


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 27, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> Can you say..."Smackdown!"



indeed


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 27, 2009)

pwnd!


----------

